# BMX Hot Wheels Special Edition



## ToniLocker89 (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Ich hab seit kurzem was tolles erworben bei meinem Freund.
Ist vl nicht auf den neusten Stand aber is nen tolles Rad. BMX ^^
Hab bloß rausgefunden das es 2002 hergstellt wurde.
Naja wollte nun mal fragen ob nich vl jemand mehr über das BMX weiss.
Is ne Special Edition und soll nich viel von geben.
Orginal ist sie natürlich.
Paar Daten vl.
Wollte das Bike eigentlich verkaufen Preis muss bloß stimmen.
Mein GT-BMX Händler wollte mir sie abnehmen für 100Euro ^^
aber da ist weit mehr drin meines Achtens.
Der Händler hat mir natürlich bestätigt das sie echt ist.
Naja vl findet ihr was raus.
Bild kann ich vl morgen reinstellen.
Kann bloß sagen das es nen blauer Rahmen ist mit Flamen.
Naja

Danke schonmal im voraus für die Antworten


----------



## Aceface (3. Juli 2007)

das hier??? 

http://www.mrtoys.com/hot-wheels_bicycles/pics/Hot-Wheels-BMX-20-inch-bike.jpg

sei froh wenn du 100 dafür bekommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2007)

ey die is limitiert!


----------



## Son (3. Juli 2007)

aber echt


----------



## ToniLocker89 (3. Juli 2007)

jop das auf dem bild is das falsche gibt nich viel von meinem freund meinte höchstens 10 oder so


----------



## Aceface (3. Juli 2007)

wasn heut abend nur los, erst der typ mit seinem suburban und nun das hier...


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. Juli 2007)

is das so blau schwarz mit roten flammen?

edit: so etwa?






wenn ja, dann isses sicher net limitiert usw.


----------



## ToniLocker89 (4. Juli 2007)

jop das auf dem foto isses
is nich limitiert?
mein gt händler steht auch auf der gt-bicycles site einfach händlersuche postleihzahle 06667 eingeben dann steht er da meinte auch das es limitiert ist bzw es original davon nicht viele gibt.
kann man ja auch nachmachen lassen
er will mir ja nich nen BMX abnehmen wenn es nichts wert ist.
er hätte ja dann bestimmt bessere bei sich stehen
woher weisst das denn das es net limitiert ist?

edit:sind aber net die original reifen oder isses net deins?


----------



## Bampedi (4. Juli 2007)

> steht er da meinte auch das es limitiert ist bzw es original davon nicht viele gibt.
> kann man ja auch nachmachen lassen



ja da werden viele leute interesse dran haben...

alda mit 100 für die gurke biste meines erachtens nach sehr gut bedient wenn ich mir anseh was hier für gebrauchte räder gezahlt wird.


----------



## DirtJumper III (4. Juli 2007)

ist nicht meins und ich denk limitierte kosten nen haufen mehr und ich kenn einen der hat eins und der würde keine 300 fürn rad ausgeben


----------



## ToniLocker89 (5. Juli 2007)

lol naja gut lässt sich streiten was man für nen rad ausgibt aber sammler geben natürlich weit mehr für nen BMX was limitiert is aus als 300eier is klar ihr wollt damit nur rumbiken aber das is ja was anderes. ich selber weiss ja würde das geld auch nich ausgeben will mit nem bmx rumfahren es nich bei mir im schaufenster stehen haben.
und für nen limitiertes bekommt man weit mehr als 100 wie schon gesagt ^^
naja wollte ja bloß fragen aber umsonst wird da nich special edition stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (5. Juli 2007)

der einzige unterschied von special edition zu normal oder garnix editon is einfach die lackierung. und das ding hat neu ja nur 300 euro gekostet. da is 100 euro schon toll


----------



## ToniLocker89 (6. Juli 2007)

Ja mag sein das ich da mit 100Euro gut dran bin aber früher hab ich mir auch eine simson gekauft für 50Euro jetzt bekomme ich da weit mehr als 300Euro ^^ is ja auch egal danke auf jeden fall erstmal für die antworten


----------



## Son (6. Juli 2007)

das ist auch ein anderer schuh


----------

